# Ohio DOT light change



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I been seening videos and news reports that the Ohio DOT had been changing there warning light systems to Green & Amber or Green & White/Clear. I wonder if the private snow removal company can too or if its only the State plows. I think the Blue that Mn uses helps make them more Visiable will see how the Green in Ohio works.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

It won't make a bit of difference, the areas where most of the statistics come from all get their drinking water from Lake Erie. You could have flame stacks with Roman Candles shooting out the rear of these ODOT trucks & car drivers would just creep up on them to see the show.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

coldcoffee;1515789 said:


> It won't make a bit of difference, the areas where most of the statistics come from all get their drinking water from Lake Erie. You could have flame stacks with Roman Candles shooting out the rear of these ODOT trucks & car drivers would just creep up on them to see the show.


Agreed. I deal with this everyday and its peoples curiosity that makes these "accidents" happen. Most say go with the brightest led strobe you can get and that'll fix the problem. more is better, brighter is the best! Unfortunately, that is not the case. You actually create more problems with additional lights and the brighter they are, the more accidents your gonna have. Strobing lights have this effect on people as to draw them in and then the mind takes over with curiosity. Most of the time its to late once they realize they've been staring and headed right for what they were looking at. As Im sure most here realize as Im guessing theres a lot of motorcycle riders. If theres a hole in the road and you stare at it when you first see it your guaranteed to hit it!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

coldcoffee;1515789 said:


> It won't make a bit of difference, the areas where most of the statistics come from all get their drinking water from Lake Erie. You could have flame stacks with Roman Candles shooting out the rear of these ODOT trucks & car drivers would just creep up on them to see the show.


LMAO........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

How STUPID/ASLEEP/DRUNK does one have to be to rearend a snowplow truck on the highway anyway?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

It could also help if they did not have white trucks the blend in with the snow.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Call me silly, but I have an opinion on why green lights are more effective according to the studies they mentioned. The reason? _Nobody's used to seeing green_.

Here in New York State, police and fire vehicles used to use red and red / white lights. (White only faced forward.) A few years back (based on some California studies), they added a rear facing amber. Then, About 2 years ago they added a rear facing blue - for the same reason. So when you come up behind a State Trooper in our state, you'll find red, amber and blue lights flashing lights. Maybe we should add green and call it a carnival.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I think all the led lights are really hard on the eyes. Like cops in local towns they have so ma y lights you cant reallly see the officer or the car doors or whats in front of those lights.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Too Stroked;1517462 said:


> Call me silly, but I have an opinion on why green lights are more effective according to the studies they mentioned. The reason? _Nobody's used to seeing green_.


This is a legitimate issue and it's a sort of arms race. Whoever thinks they're most important tries to stay ahead with a color or flash pattern that will actually shock people when they see it, then everybody sees how well it works and follows suit, then the color or flash pattern has been diluted because it's so common.

Exacerbating the issue, this stuff gets used unnecessarily. Why should strobes be active on a flatbed with a car securely chained to it as it cruises along at the same speed as a flatbed with a backhoe securely chained to it that doesn't need strobes? What special hazard is that? At least the colors allowed for that in most places don't include blue, but that's all.

It's not even like we can rotate back to the beginning...not enough abandonment of the old worn-out colors/patterns has happened to begin re-using them. I think the reality here is that there's just not enough attention to go around to everything that needs attention.


----------

